# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Kitchen gadgets

## CloudMaker

I have a hard time not buying kitchen gadgets.  Just bought a waffle bowl maker.   I eat a lot of salads and I thought this would be fun.

----------


## Cuchculan

Just like I have a hard time not buying clothes. Not like I go anywhere. But if I see something I like, I will buy it. Just to have it.

----------


## CloudMaker

at least you need clothes... I don’t think anyone needs a waffle bowl maker LOL

----------


## Cuchculan

LOL I hear you. My mother orders things that to me have little or no use at all. They are just gimmicks. As if somebody sat down and said let's make something we can say can be used for doing this. Half the things never do what they are meant to do. Amazing one I saw once was a thing to stop you snoring. Only it was something you wore in bed. Over your head. I would rather snore than look as stupid as the bloke in the picture in the Ad. 

rBVaVVw5_nKADopTAAFacVECOEk770.jpg

----------


## CloudMaker

That man is wearing a jock strap on his face!

----------


## Cuchculan

Looks that way. I know, let us pretend it will stop them snoring. They won't know because they will be asleep. LOL

----------


## CloudMaker

It works just as advertised!  LOL  Makes very cute, but very  small bowls.  I tried it using my gluten free paleo mix.

I don't have much room either, but it's very small, and was pretty cheap for a waffle maker, $20.00.
I'm going to use it to make a bread bowl tonight.

I love all kitchen gadgets. I don't know why..

Bed Bath and Beyond is closing here.   That makes me sad, because they had a lot of cool gadgets, and the store was always neat and well maintained.

Nothing survives here anymore but Walmart and Dollar stores and Tattoo parlors, and cockroaches and myself.

----------


## Cuchculan

At least it works. At times you just have to give them a go. Now I won't even pretend I have any idea what you even bought. LOL. US terms and things can be a bit different at times. Bloody dollar stores. We have Euro Saver stores. All cheap junk. Nearly all ran by Asian or Filipino people. Buy yourself a dollar store jigsaw. Saw a video on you tube. This girl is an expert jigsaw maker. Got some dollar store jigsaws for a laugh. Some had pieces missing. Others had extra pieces. Was funny. Badly made and cheap. Like most things you buy in those stores. Same as our version of them over here.

----------


## CloudMaker

here in California the dollar stores have pretty good deals on food. Everything else is garbage though IMO

----------


## Wishie

Do you have a microwave egg maker thingy?

----------


## Cassie

Just got my first blender and crock-pot and I?m in love with making smoothies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassie

> Are those even safe to use? Yuck!



When I was 13 I used to microwave eggs in a foster home before school I never thought of the safety hazard of it was save or not but it tasted fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CloudMaker

I guess you found a kitchen gadget I don’t have I never microwave eggs LOL

----------


## Goat

Do you have an instant pot?

----------


## CloudMaker

> Do you have an instant pot?



Yes I cook everything in it. Before my instant pot I always used a crock pot to do all of my cooking

----------


## Cassie

Debating on getting a waffle maker anybody have one before 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Debating on getting a waffle maker anybody have one before 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I love waffle makers. It's on my list of things to buy! I like the ones you can change the settings from a soft waffle to more of a crunchy one.

----------


## Cassie

> I love waffle makers. It's on my list of things to buy! I like the ones you can change the settings from a soft waffle to more of a crunchy one.



I only used one in a hotel once but I loved it and I?m debating on what one to I?m going to look at my options 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sunrise

Am thinking of tossing my nutribullet.  Never use it.   Also have a food processor, ice cream maker, old coffee maker that I can't wait to donate to Goodwill when everything opens up again.  I made a batch of cookies and could've used my stand mixer but didn't want to bother with hauling it out and then cleaning it afterward.  Now I wonder if I should get rid of that too.  The problem with having cleaned my house is now I have a lot of junk that I can't get rid of.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I only used one in a hotel once but I loved it and I?m debating on what one to I?m going to look at my options 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I recently got a waffle maker from a really wonderful person and it's worth every penny! Hopefully the flour shortage ends here soon so I can use it more.

----------


## Cassie

I might buy one in the next week or two 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassie

Got a food processor and a keriug


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Wishie

> Got a food processor and a keriug
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How are you liking those?

----------


## Cassie

> How are you liking those?



I love my Keriug still have not used my processor I keep meaning too but never get around to making black bean or veggie burgers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I love my Keriug still have not used my processor I keep meaning too but never get around to making black bean or veggie burgers 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's also really good to make home made pico de gallo in. It's also an easy way to shred veggies, or slice them!

----------


## Wishie

> I love my Keriug still have not used my processor I keep meaning too but never get around to making black bean or veggie burgers 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Those sound yummy!

----------


## SAgirl

I want to get a bread maker.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I want to get a bread maker.



Me too! I've had a few I've been looking at. Have you found any decent ones?

----------


## Cassie

> It's also really good to make home made pico de gallo in. It's also an easy way to shred veggies, or slice them!



I actually made homemade salsa with it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

